
World Bank launches API serving data for 200 countries over 50+ years  - soundsop
http://psdblog.worldbank.org/psdblog/2009/04/world-bankoecd-beat-us-government-10.html
======
vaksel
All public data should be APIed. I mean seriously get with the times

------
sho
That is awesome and about time this kind of data gets opened up. Now I'd like
the IMF to do the same thing!

